# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Në ç'orë ju del gjumi në mëngjes

## BaBa

Pershendetje Anter`e Shum Nga *Shqiptaret* Qe jetojn, ne *Shqiperi* Zgjohen Shum vone cne kjo Apo nga 3, miljon *Shqiptar`e* qe jemi 1, miljon punon , kurse 2, miljon te tjer ja fusin gjumit per 7`t pal qefe !!!

Personalisht Sgjohem nga ora 10, e mengjezit  :shkelje syri:  

PS: *Po ju* ?

*
Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*

----------


## ildushja

Deri ne minuten e fundit... derisa di qe duhet te vrapoj te bej gjithcka... :P

Varet.. midis ores 8-9.

----------


## FLOWER

Vone se nuk kam pune paradite, rreth 9-10am

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kurre nuk me del vete. Ma nxjerrin .

----------


## AlbaneZ

Valla me qef ka ora 10 isha cu,po ca me i bo punes qe me fillo ne 8 te mjesit.

----------


## KUSi

*rreth ores 8-9 , se e kam orarin e fakultetit ateher se perndryshe kur jame ne dit vikendi flej nje cik me shume*

----------


## PINK

Ne c'ore me del ? Thuaj ne c'ore me zgjojne me dhune .

----------


## no name

*ditet e pushimit o zot o zot deri sa te ngopem me gjum, vec kur me vin me zgjojn se nuk e kam mendjen fare te zgjohem , jam gjumash lol

Ndersa ditet e punes zakonisht ora 8 [-_^]*

----------


## alnosa

> Pershendetje Anter`e Shum Nga *Shqiptaret* Qe jetojn, ne *Shqiperi* Zgjohen Shum vone cne kjo Apo nga 3, miljon *Shqiptar`e* qe jemi 1, miljon punon , kurse 2, miljon te tjer ja fusin gjumit per 7`t pal qefe !!!
> 
> Personalisht Sgjohem nga ora 10, e mengjezit  
> 
> PS: *Po ju* ?
> 
> *
> Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*



pyet oren time te ziles se sa here ha nga nje pellembe mengjes per mengjes .
zgjohem aq shpejt babe sa besoj ti ne ate kohe kthehesh ne anen tjeter te jastekut ..kurse kur jam pushim 10 - ...varet .ndonjeher dhe ne 8

----------


## joss

Une punoj turni i trete dhe flej nga 07. deri 15.00

----------


## RaPSouL

Diteve te pushimin ne max sa te keme hapsire.A diteve te shkolles deri 6am :P

----------


## YaSmiN

Ka patur raste qe jam zgjuar edhe ne 5 mbasdite kur kam ardhur vone nga puna sepse e kam punen te tille qe punoj edhe paradite edhe mbasdite por zakonisht zgjuhem ne oren 8 te mengjesit.ditet qe vi vone zgjuhem ne 2 te drekes.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Une kam 6 vjet qe zgjohem me sveglia-n e telefonit. Ne te kundert kisha per ta humbur diten e shkolles ne gjimnaz dhe kam per te humbur oret e universitetit.

----------


## gabriela_athine

[QUOTE=BaLLaKumi]Pershendetje Anter`e Shum Nga *Shqiptaret* Qe jetojn, ne *Shqiperi* Zgjohen Shum vone cne kjo Apo nga 3, miljon *Shqiptar`e* qe jemi 1, miljon punon , kurse 2, miljon te tjer ja fusin gjumit per 7`t pal qefe !!!

Personalisht Sgjohem nga ora 10, e mengjezit  :shkelje syri:  

PS: *Po ju* ?

*
Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*[/QUOTqenke gjumash ti.......................

----------


## gabriela_athine

[QUOTE=BaLLaKumi]Pershendetje Anter`e Shum Nga *Shqiptaret* Qe jetojn, ne *Shqiperi* Zgjohen Shum vone cne kjo Apo nga 3, miljon *Shqiptar`e* qe jemi 1, miljon punon , kurse 2, miljon te tjer ja fusin gjumit per 7`t pal qefe !!!

Personalisht Sgjohem nga ora 10, e mengjezit  :shkelje syri:  

PS: *Po ju* ?

*
Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*[/QUOT 
une zgjohem ne  7

----------


## BaBa

[QUOTE=gabriela_athine]


> Pershendetje Anter`e Shum Nga *Shqiptaret* Qe jetojn, ne *Shqiperi* Zgjohen Shum vone cne kjo Apo nga 3, miljon *Shqiptar`e* qe jemi 1, miljon punon , kurse 2, miljon te tjer ja fusin gjumit per 7`t pal qefe !!!
> 
> Personalisht Sgjohem nga ora 10, e mengjezit  
> 
> PS: *Po ju* ?
> 
> *
> Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*[/QUOTqenke gjumash ti.......................


E yllo gjumash jam  me ze gjumi ne oren 5 , te mengjezit zgjohem ne 10 te mengjezit   :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaBa

> pyet oren time te ziles se sa here ha nga nje pellembe mengjes per mengjes .
> zgjohem aq shpejt babe sa besoj ti ne ate kohe kthehesh ne anen tjeter te jastekut ..kurse kur jam pushim 10 - ...varet .ndonjeher dhe ne 8



E kthehem ne ane tjeter per te thy celulain e 30000 smaj men sa tel kam thy vetem per zilen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Ne c'ore me del ? Thuaj ne c'ore me zgjojne me dhune .


Zgjohu se kaq ishte Endrra  :perqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

Gjesi te gjithve sot mzgjun me zor nga ora 7 ma plasen me filxhan kafeje dhe cigare direkt pa hapur syt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Sec kam i zakon te poshter qe zgjohem qe ne 6 te mengjesit. Fle vone dhe ngrihem heret. E vetmja here qe jam zgjuar vone ka qene pas nje dasme ku e gdhime normalisht dhe me doli gjumi ne 11 te mengjesit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

